# Delivery / Courier Service



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm an Independent Delivery Contractor, providing daily service all over the Panhandle area.

I'm looking to add more accounts to & from these areas. I am professional, licensed & insured. I deliver in a clean, white van.

If I can help you with this service, please contact me.

[email protected]


----------



## Lyin Dog (Oct 1, 2007)

Still making daily deliveries to/from Pensacola - Now servicing Freeport, Destin, Defuniak, Ft. Walton

Of course, we're still covering all points between. We deliver to Hospitals, Clinics, Health Care facilities, Drug Stores, Offices & Retail Outlets. Call me for a quote to deliver your products. 

(850) 712-0909

Licensed & Insured Corporation


----------

